

How To Ensure Your Startup Will Fail - drm237
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/how-to-ensure-your-startup-will-fail/
Luckily, most of the worst startup mistakes are things that you can change. What better time than the beginning of the week to take a look at some of them?
======
natalie_macneil
This article could not be more true. I have to be honest; I'm probably less
technically inclined than most of the applicants for Y Combinator, however, I
have marketed and sold products for start-ups that initially believed their
product would sell itself. Sales, networking, and marketing are just as
important as the product development and the technology behind an idea.

The notion of "a penny saved is a penny earned" is also a great one. Toyota is
a good example of how this philosophy helps them to continue turning huge
profits. I worked for Toyota and virtually nothing is wasted there, especially
when it comes to money. If I needed a new pen I had to prove to them that the
pen I was using before had run out of ink!!

------
jpalacio486
Great article. Goes to show that you need the whole package. Your 100k lines
of code aren't going to do it all for you.

